# Breck, Big Sky, Jackson Hole, SLC



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd go to Jackson personally. You do realize the Vail back bowls aren't backcountry, right?


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I'd go to Jackson personally. You do realize the Vail back bowls aren't backcountry, right?


Yeah I'm just lazy with terms. How does crested butte compare? 

The only thing I'm a little worried about with Jackson is my skill level. I was just getting into the blacks at breck last winter...jackson looks pretty hardcore.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Breck sucks go somewhere else.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Not to mention that Jackson is crazy expensive in my books. Have you looked at Red Lodge Mountain?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Brighton or Powder Mtn slack country.. epic riding so so night life but cheap


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Hostel X is in Jackson if you wanted to do that cheaply.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

smakdown61 said:


> Yeah I'm just lazy with terms. How does crested butte compare?
> 
> The only thing I'm a little worried about with Jackson is my skill level. I was just getting into the blacks at breck last winter...jackson looks pretty hardcore.


It's all good man, I wasn't trying to bust your balls. I just didn't want you to come out here and think you were prepared for true backcountry (or even slackcountry/sidecountry/whatever the fuck you wanna call it) riding just because you'd been in the Vail back bowls. 

Honestly, I've never been to either Crested Butte or Jackson (to ride, that is, been to both), but Jackson is definitely on my "must do" list.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Crested Butte is right up there with Jackson Hole in terms of expert terrain. Some of the gnarliest inbounds riding you can do. There is a reason the "extreme" championships have been held there over the years. 

Of course there is plenty of easier stuff you can do there too. It's a great mountain and more off the radar than Jackson. Of course for this year, I'd recommend going to Jackson Hole of Crested Butte. The main reason is that I think Jackson is probably going to get hammered with snow this season. More so than the 'Butte.


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

Crested Butte sounds interesting. I'm going to look into some prices there now as well.

We enjoyed Breck because we stayed right on the slope, could walk to downtown, and were within an hour drive of vail and keystone. I'm kinda lookin for the same type of setup but somewhere else and SLC I thought sounded like I could do the same thing. Stay near downdown and slopes but have other mountains in a drivable distance...anything like that in SLC or anywhere else?


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll vote for bsmt. Night life will b less vigorous, at least so ive heard. You will not regret your ride experience.


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

caneyhead said:


> I'll vote for bsmt. Night life will b less vigorous, at least so ive heard. You will not regret your ride experience.


What is bsmt?


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Big sky Montana


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

caneyhead said:


> Big sky Montana


Wow. Gotta say after looking at it Big Sky looks epic. Any lodging recommendations? Decent bars/restaurants?

edit: just looked up some flights....the cheapest from where I am (NC) is $600!


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

If your just getting good enough to tackle west coast blacks, why would you go to a location known for its expert terrain? Groomers are pretty much groomers wherever you go. I think you should make a decision based on price and other recreational opportunities. Try SLC or Seattle


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

ElChupocabra said:


> If your just getting good enough to tackle west coast blacks, why would you go to a location known for its expert terrain? Groomers are pretty much groomers wherever you go. I think you should make a decision based on price and other recreational opportunities. Try SLC or Seattle


Keepin in mind what I posted above about what I'm looking for, what resorts would you recommend in Slc?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I have two suggestions: 

First, an aside.....I assume you are in the same boat as me, flights to Big Sky and Jackson are multi-stop and pricey. Definately destinations to hit, but you don't need to go that way quite yet. Save Jackson for when you have the balls to throw yourself down Corbet's. 

Suggestion 1: 

SLC is always a good Option. The nightlife scene is decent (there are some sections in downtown SLC that are good times) and a ton of mtns are in the area. You'll get all sorts of suggestions. Locals will talk Brighton and Pow Mow. As a tourist, I'm not sold on either. (Don't shoot me Utards!) I've hit them both in Mid-Jan, so my timing wasn't perfect and the conditions were just eh. (Though if you want night riding, hit Brighton.)

I've had great times at Snowbird because it is very expansive (you'll get your Vail back bowl feel in Mineral Basin and the Gad Valley.) but can get very crowded. Also, if any of the other MTNS are getting a few inches of snow, Snowbird is getting more than them. Of course, you'll be supporting the Alta Ban, but really...do you care?

I personally Love Snowbasin because the Strawberry Express region doesn't get too packed and the snow, if it hasn't snowed in a while, is still soft and fluffy. The same can be said for Pow Mow, I just have a difficult time with the Lift arrangements at Pow Mow. Snowbasin is a coorporate mountain (Sun Valley) whereas Pow Mow is still ma and pop.

If you'll have a car, I suggest staying in Park City (never heard much good about freeriding at PCMR) and driving to your different resorts......all within an hour. You might want to consider the Canyons, too. I was there with lousy snow, so again, not sold on the place, but I have heard good things.


Suggestion 2:

You could also try South Lake Tahoe. I've become more attracted to this region because I've hit some great snowfalls. You'll have heavenly right in town, and Squaw/Alpine and Kirkwood all within a 45 min drive (on a good day).

You could always just go back to Colorado and hit Breck/A-Basin/Vail/Loveland, again. I think Breck called me back 3 years in a row. That being said, I'm more inclined to to SLC and SLT than CO, now.


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

South lake tahoe sounds awesome. Whats the snow report like for this winter with la nina?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

smakdown61 said:


> South lake tahoe sounds awesome. Whats the snow report like for this winter with la nina?


massive amounts.


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

smakdown61 said:


> Crested Butte sounds interesting. I'm going to look into some prices there now as well.
> 
> We enjoyed Breck because we stayed right on the slope, could walk to downtown, and were within an hour drive of vail and keystone. I'm kinda lookin for the same type of setup but somewhere else and SLC I thought sounded like I could do the same thing. Stay near downdown and slopes but have other mountains in a drivable distance...anything like that in SLC or anywhere else?


You can't exactly stay downtown SLC and still be slopeside. It's not a very long drive out of the city, but _far_from walking distance.

Your best bet would be Park City if you're wanting to stay close to the mountain but still have a "downtown" to go to. 
The other resorts in the area(in the cottonwood canyons) have lodging, but there isn't near as much to do when you're not out riding.


----------



## Alt_Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

Few things:

1. Jackson Hole will make you a better rider, I guarantee it. I went there in my second year of riding when I was barely tackling blacks here in the east and came back able to ride almost anything that was groomed. Def my favorite spot now.
2. Added benefits of JH: A day trip to Grand Targhee which is intermediate heaven and where you have good chances of finding untracked powder days after a storm
3. I second The Hostel recommendation at JH. For $66 a nite, might be the best slopeside deal in winter. The rooms are a little sparse but you'll love the downstairs common area and meet some unbelievable snowboarders and skiers. Very chill too. If you do have a bunch of dudes, check out Jackson Hole Resort Lodging also. You can get a kickass condo in walking distance to the lifts and still don't need to rent a car.
4. SLC is great if you have 4 or less in your crew. Then you can keep it to one car rental and makes logistics to and from the mountains easier. There are so many choices and SLC has probably the most dependable snow in the US year in and year out. 
5. La Nina's historical trends favor the Northern Rockies so places like JH. Tahoe appears to be indifferent to it. More on historical trends here: La Nina
6. If you do anything with Vail/Breck/Heavenly/Northstar, see if the Epic Pass works for you. Think in past years, I worked out that I broke even in 6 days. Epic Season Pass - Ski Passes

Good luck. When are you guys going?


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

Alt_Reality said:


> Few things:
> 
> 1. Jackson Hole will make you a better rider, I guarantee it. I went there in my second year of riding when I was barely tackling blacks here in the east and came back able to ride almost anything that was groomed. Def my favorite spot now.
> 2. Added benefits of JH: A day trip to Grand Targhee which is intermediate heaven and where you have good chances of finding untracked powder days after a storm
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Looks like there will be 5 of us going late Feb. Im not sure we're looking for a hardcore trip to something like JH this year. I will without a doubt be hitting that up in the near future though. I think this year we're trying to emulate the breck trip but somewhere else if possible. Something with a bit of a nightlife and things to do after we get off the slopes. Although the damn altitute sickness from breck kinda hindered that last time. Might be good to go a little lower. If it came down to SLC vs Tahoe what would be the better choice? 

Also keep in mind we are all snowboarding for mountain recommendation. I swear the front side of Vail was the worst mountain i've been on for snowboarding (back bowls were awesome tho).


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

just go to whistler BC..... slopeside, party town, board in/ board out accomodations. good for all level of riders or non riders. I have never been there but I will go at some point in time. I will be up in the Pacific NW next winter for 3-6 months so I will probably hit it up then....


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

Argo said:


> just go to whistler BC..... slopeside, party town, board in/ board out accomodations. good for all level of riders or non riders. I have never been there but I will go at some point in time. I will be up in the Pacific NW next winter for 3-6 months so I will probably hit it up then....


That was actually the first choice hands down, but some of my buddies ran into some unfortunate expenses so we are saving that for next winter.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

fly into seattle, rent a car and find a cheaper rental place on vrbo.com 

just saying..... this seems like it would fit your all around wants/needs a little better. 

Like they said above, Park City would be my alternate choice for that kind of atmosphere aside from JH and Whistler....


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

Argo said:


> fly into seattle, rent a car and find a cheaper rental place on vrbo.com
> 
> just saying..... this seems like it would fit your all around wants/needs a little better.
> 
> Like they said above, Park City would be my alternate choice for that kind of atmosphere aside from JH and Whistler....


Yeah I spent a good amount of time already looking at vrbo for whistler, problem is that due to the horrible exchange rate right now (almost 1:1) everything is basically twice as expensive as somewhere like Park City or Tahoe.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

smakdown61 said:


> Keepin in mind what I posted above about what I'm looking for, what resorts would you recommend in Slc?


Just depends on the day. You should play it by ear when you get there. Avoid crowds at snowbasin, solitude, or powder mountain. If crowds aren't a problem check out Brighton or the canyons for excellent intermediate runs. (the canyons is huge)


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

ElChupocabra said:


> Just depends on the day. You should play it by ear when you get there. Avoid crowds at snowbasin, solitude, or powder mountain. If crowds aren't a problem check out Brighton or the canyons for excellent intermediate runs. (the canyons is huge)


Whats the best slc/park city mtn for real open/tree runs?


----------



## Alt_Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

5 is still a good manageable number. I did SLC/Park City in 2005 with 5 of us and Tahoe in 2008 with the same. In both places, you can rent a house (check VRBO, Craigslist and AirBNB.com) to keep the costs down. I kinda prefer SLC/Park City because of its ease getting in and out and its reliable, consistent snow but you can't go wrong with Tahoe. They're both great so win win.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

smakdown61 said:


> Whats the best slc/park city mtn for real open/tree runs?


All of the utah resorts have good spacing and rhythm to the trees. Solitude's trees tend to be pretty steep and probably powder mountain would known most for its tree skiing


----------

